# Engine motor design or problem



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

I have several steam loco replicas that are all capable of having their drive wheels turned manually, indicating that the gearing is functional. I recently considered purchasing a Lionel O-27 diesel replica (one motorized unit + one non-motorized), but could not get the wheels to turn. Is that an indication of a frozen, i.e. corroded motor, or are they not capable of being turned manually? The loco bodies looked to be in good condition and they were reasonable priced.

I had read recently that certain engines are made so as not to be able to turn the wheels manually, but the reference was in regard to HO scale loco.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Most older worm gear stuff will not backdrive the motor, so you can't turn the wheels. When you get to Lionel Legacy, they have backdrivable gears that allow you to turn the wheel and spin the motor.


----------



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks this is helpful. I may try to purchase the units if they are still available.


----------

